# Marines Wearing a Beret



## BloodStripe (Dec 5, 2020)

Is this still a thing? The Marine shown here was part of Det 1 and he's wearing a Green Beret (EGA in lieu of flash). Is this still a thing or was it an extremely rare circumstance?


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2020)

That looks more like a Royal Marine Commando beret. Maybe that's his....take on on the RM beret using a US green beret? Kinda hard to say without context behind the photo.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 5, 2020)

I had the same sort of feeling as AWP. Maybe he's done the Commando Course or tests on exchange and got authorised to wear it somehow?


----------



## Teufel (Dec 5, 2020)

I know the Marine personally. He graduated from the Royal Marine All Arms Commando Course and wore his beret for a photo when he was working with some Brits overseas. It’s not approved headgear in the Marine Corps. 

He also graduated from the 18b course, Ranger School, French Commando, and I believe Royal Marine Mountain Leader course.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 5, 2020)

He bored or something?


----------



## Teufel (Dec 6, 2020)

His house burned down with all his possessions so the guys set up a go fund me for him.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 6, 2020)

Teufel said:


> I know the Marine personally. He graduated from the Royal Marine All Arms Commando Course and wore his beret for a photo when he was working with some Brits overseas. It’s not approved headgear in the Marine Corps.
> 
> He also graduated from the 18b course, Ranger School, French Commando, and I believe Royal Marine Mountain Leader course.



Thanks, sir. I almost just PM'd you directly as I figured you did. Hell of a career he made.


Teufel said:


> His house burned down with all his possessions so the guys set up a go fund me for him.



Yea, that fucking sucks.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 6, 2020)

A handful of us did an exchange with Royal Marines in 98, they gave us all sorts of swag, including a beret.  We were advised in a friendly way that everything they gave us was unapproved to wear so don't even try it. The box with every last item was lost in the move, and while it bummed me out, I will no way compare that to a massive tragedy of epic proportions like a house fire in which you lose every possession.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2020)

Okay I’m a gonna say it....that Beret with an EGA affixed to it looks pretty fucking badass.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Okay I’m a gonna say it....the Beret with an EGA affixed to it looks pretty fucking badass.


Indeed it does. I have liked every Royal Marine I ever met...as they were some pretty cool dudes to hang with....


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 6, 2020)

Met my first Royal Marine Commando in Bagram in 2002, instantly brought out a bag to trade things....apparently the US poncho liner (woobie) is very popular


----------



## Teufel (Dec 6, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Thanks, sir. I almost just PM'd you directly as I figured you did. Hell of a career he made.
> 
> 
> Yea, that fucking sucks.


He did the Det 1 tour and helped stand up MARSOC as well. 30 years is a long career, especially when all of it is in Recon and MARSOC! He also ran across the country to raise money for Royal Marine and US wounded warrior charities as well: Marines run across the US in a 'Gumpathon'


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 7, 2020)

Gunz said:


> And there you have it. Marines have secretly envied the beret since BITD. It’s true. It’s like the orc said: Why can’t we have some meats?
> 
> Never cared for the pisscutter. It’s like a limp dick. And the big cop-hat thing...feels like you’re wearing a toaster on your head.
> 
> But alas, it’ll never happen. The US Marines will never adopt the beret. Why? Because the Army bukkakied berets on everbody.



Honestly, the US Marines and HRM Royal Marines share so much history and complementary uniforms (western hemisphere on buttons vs eastern), it's not a far-fetched idea.  And it does look badass.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 7, 2020)

I do like the shape and look of the British berets compared to the crappy one the US buys....


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 7, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Yeah. No. The Army hogged all the colors. What’s left? White? Maybe Marine Corps Scarlet & Gold? Red’s too close to Airborne Maroon.
> 
> Then the Raiders & Recon are gonna want their own...Disbursing will want one with a dollar sign...Motor T with a little wrench on it...



There's only one color that's an option, that is green (the same shade as Royal Marines).  As I understand AF SERE guys also wear a green beret, but different shade. 

I get that it'll never, ever, ever happen, but it would look badass.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> There's only one color that's an option, that is green (the same shade as Royal Marines).  As I understand AF SERE guys also wear a green beret, but different shade.
> 
> I get that it'll never, ever, ever happen, but it would look badass.


The green of the AF SERE is so different that it could in no way be confused with the green of SF, unlike the green of the Royal Marines.


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2020)

Let's say the Corps decides to confer berets on Marines who meet certain criteria...whatever those may be. Even if it the same color as the Army's green beret, they will look about as similar as a sedan vs. a station wagon or minivan vs. crossover SUV. Same color, different body styles, especially with the Army's flash compared to what you see above.

"But the Army had it first! People will confuse the two!"

So fucking what? You know who will confuse Army SF with Marine whatevers in a green beret? People who don't matter. The major subsets of humanity who will know about the berets, and even then won't care because they know the difference, are: 
Army SF
Those Marines
Fanbois

Everyone else will know or care fuckall about the similarities in color. The outraged will be those will never, EVER earn either.

But this is much ado about nothing because the Corps will issue jetpacks to every 03xx before it allows Marines to wear a beret.


----------



## Brill (Dec 8, 2020)

(Said with a heavy indignant lisp) “But @AWP my air soft team will be out of regs if we don’t know which beret to wear! Gosh!!!”


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 8, 2020)

AWP said:


> Let's say the Corps decides to confer berets on Marines who meet certain criteria...whatever those may be. Even if it the same color as the Army's green beret, they will look about as similar as a sedan vs. a station wagon or minivan vs. crossover SUV. Same color, different body styles, especially with the Army's flash compared to what you see above.
> 
> "But the Army had it first! People will confuse the two!"
> 
> ...



So much truth.  The Marines, perhaps the stodgiest and most set-in-its'-ways-in-the-name-of-history, will never, ever do it.  MARSOC moved heaven and hell to get a badge approved, and my theory is that they needed one to be considered "same as" their army counterparts in SOCOM.

But I am down for both a beret AND a jetpack... (BTW, the Royal Marines have those, too...)


----------

